# Mavs keeping George



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Buy George: Mavs keep swingman

08:09 PM CDT on Sunday, July 8, 2007
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 
[email protected] 

LAS VEGAS – The Mavericks have wrapped up the second of their free agents, coming to terms with Devean George on a one-year contract. 

A 6-8 swingman, George had opted out of the second season of his two-year contract last month to become an unrestricted free agent. *He agreed to a deal worth $2.5 million for next season.* 

"Devean's good to go and thrilled to be staying with the Mavericks," said Mark Bartelstein, George's agent. "We agreed on a one-year deal because it will give him a chance to get his value back where it should be." 

*Bartelstein added that George is much healthier now than he was much of last season, which should give him an opportunity for a big season.* By doing a one-year deal, it means the Mavericks could re-sign him next summer at any amount up to the NBA maximum. 

George, who turns 30 on Aug. 29, suffered through a knee injury during the second half of last season that cost him 14 games. For the year, he played 60 games, averaging 6.4 points and 3.6 rebounds. He shot 39.5 percent from the field and 35.3 percent from 3-point range. 

The Mavericks, as per NBA rules, are not allowed to comment on potential free-agent signings, which can become official Wednesday, when the moratorium on signings is lifted. 

By retaining George, it means the Mavericks will continue to have a potentially strong group of reserves. 

Jerry Stackhouse agreed to a three-year contract last week and is expected to continue in his sixth-man role. Though George started 17 games last season and is viewed as an option at shooting guard in the lineup, he appears to be better suited to coming off the bench. 

George's situation should bode well for the Mavericks. When George opted to terminate his original Mavs' contract after one season, it gave him the chance to gauge his market value. With no desirable multi-year contracts to be had, George now has the opportunity to play for his next contract. One good year could translate into longer-term security. 

Next up for the Mavericks is to see how the market plays out for other free agents around the league. They have their eye on Charlotte's Gerald Wallace and are waiting to see how his negotiations go with the Bobcats. 

*The Mavericks have their full mid-level exception, believed to be about $6 million, to work with and can use it on one player or break it up for several players.*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Still waiting for ANY change ...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im glad we worked things out with George but like croco said...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

In a S&T, first you S, then you T. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> In a S&T, first you S, then you T. :biggrin:


Let's hope George is in the T, not Stack. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Let's hope George is in the T, not Stack. :biggrin:


STacks name is almost perfect for S&T though :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ likes Stack too much though...

Cubes & Dirk, AJ & Stack. That's two pairs of man-crush in Dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why would they resign him? Shouldn't they have given Ager time? Anyway to get out of Buckner's contract?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Why would they resign him? Shouldn't they have given Ager time? Anyway to get out of Buckner's contract?


These numbers make me puke...uke:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm just hyped about finally dumping Fin and The Mantis' contracts after this year. Geez.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cubes is still paying Fin more than Dirk in the upcoming season. LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Cubes is still paying Fin more than Dirk in the upcoming season. LOL...


It'll be *TWO* years before Dirk makes more than the Mavs' portion to Finley this season...:azdaja:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's official now.


----------

